# Interesting wood.  Could use help identifying.



## DB in VT (Apr 21, 2019)

My wife and I cleaned out some underbrush and shrubs around the yard.  A couple of the ones we tore out intrigued me so I cut up sone of the material just above the root ball.  
  Wow!   What gorgeous stuff.  However I have no idea what it is.  It grows in clumps.  The trunks get to about 4” thick.  Leaves are small and there are small red berries later in the summer.  Bark is silvery gray and shaggy.  Location is in VT.  The wood is fairly hard and reminds me of olive in its coloring.  



Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## donstephan (Apr 21, 2019)

Pictures 2 and 3 look like bush honeysuckle.


----------



## Dehn0045 (Apr 21, 2019)

I'd say Russian Olive.  I don't have first hand experience with it in the tree form, but the wood looks quite like it.  It looks like it grows as a full tree in the open, but can be shrubby too.  I also checked that it grows in VT, apparently it's and invasive species (which I didn't know).


----------



## wolf creek knives (Apr 21, 2019)

I agree it looks like Russian  Olive.  Here in Montana the Russian Olive  has nasty thorns which I didn't see on any of the attached photos


----------



## DB in VT (Apr 22, 2019)

Thank you.  I did some research on the two suggestions.  The smaller stems are hollow so bush honeysuckle seems correct.  


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## donstephan (Apr 23, 2019)

If you try some bush honeysuckle for pen bodies please let us know how it works out.  Dry bush honeysuckle wood can be VERY hard, shirley hard enough for pen bodies.


----------



## MPVic (Apr 23, 2019)

I have some limbs that look very similar & that grain closely matches a bunch of apricot wood that I was given.


----------



## DB in VT (Apr 26, 2019)

To date,  I have made 2 pens using this material.  When it dries, it cracks.  Both pens needed to have small cracks filled in with CA before you turn too far.  I have some more that has been stabilized so the cracks should not be a problem now.
  The wood is very hard, when dry.  It polishes up well.  I look forward to making more; there's a lot more of the wood left that will be salvaged before going to the burn pile.


----------



## naynay (Jun 11, 2019)

My guess is an olive wood because I just was given some today and a few small pieces from the stump that has the same "swirl".


----------

